# Fargo



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Good luck to all my homies ! Keep us posted please.Hated to pull my Derby dog,but he is starting to get full of himself ( self employed) at the line as series get towards the end. Like ole Barney Fife says " Nip it"


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I've created the Twitter account for NDRC. You can follow the club and the trail by going to http://www.twitter.com creating a user and searching for the user NodakRC.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Should have linked directly to the page for you as it seems Twitter is taking a long time to map out new accounts in their searches.

http://twitter.com/nodakrc


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Qual 1st was a triple. Callbacks 1, 2, 3 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 18 21 23 25 26 27 28 30 31 32. Starting Land and Water Blind right now.

Open is a quad, but that's all I've got. Wouldn't be surprised if the 1st series goes into Saturday morning.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

With a quad and 100+ dogs I think that is a for sure certainty.

Troy, please keep us posted as to the goings on. I am not that techno advanced to be doing that twitter stuff.

Thanks,


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Wade, if you click on the link http://www.twitter.com/nodakrc you'll see all the posts. I'll be updating from the field via my phone tomorrow.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

TroyFeeken said:


> Wade, if you click on the link http://www.twitter.com/nodakrc you'll see all the posts. I'll be updating from the field via my phone tomorrow.


That is awesome. PLEASE tweet the qual results as soon as you can. Thanks


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

The twitter deal is too cool. Just wishing we'd have one more update tonight. Did 1rst series of open finish? Qual finish? Placements if so.








TroyFeeken said:


> Wade, if you click on the link http://www.twitter.com/nodakrc you'll see all the posts. I'll be updating from the field via my phone tomorrow.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Check the link for Q placements and open updates.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Tony,

Are you sure about the qual palcements. 31 is mine!!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your newly QAA'd dog! I wasn't able to see the qual, just got updates from the Marshall there.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job with Soup & Addie, Clay.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Congradulations Marty for buddy's 2nd place finish. Good luck with Pepper today!!!


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

OPEN CALLBACKS?????


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Open callbacks 1st. 5 7 8 11 20 23 27 31 37 38 41 42 43 44 45 45 47 48 49 50 51 53 54 56 57 58 61 62 65 68 72 78 80 81 82 84 89 92 93 95 97. 

Keep checking the link above for future updates.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

60% kill rate, WOW that hurts now doesn't it.

Thanks Troy

By the way, are you running the young one today? GOOD LUCK if that is the case


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Wade said:


> 60% kill rate, WOW that hurts now doesn't it.
> 
> Thanks Troy
> 
> By the way, are you running the young one today? GOOD LUCK if that is the case


Yep, running the youngster. Made it through the 1st and picked up in the second. Really good 2nd series by the judges. Making it this far is 1 series further than the last trial so that's a good sign.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Deborah936 said:


> Congradulations Marty for buddy's 2nd place finish. Good luck with Pepper today!!!


Thanks Deborah.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

budsdad said:


> Tony,
> 
> Are you sure about the qual palcements. 31 is mine!!!


Kinda hits ya like a ton of bricks don't it Marty? 

Congratulations!!!

Angie


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 26, 2009)

Has anybody got any info on the Amateur -?? thanks Lorraine S. (gypsy)


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Am to the land blind and open to the water blind callbacks are up.


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Please post results. My computer will not let me receive twitter or will not receive anything I punch in to get results. Thank You


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the water blind. 7 8 11 20 23 31 37 43 46 47 51 54 56 57 61 72 78 80 84 89 93 97 98 101 

Am callbacks to the land blind 2 9 10 12 13 15 18 20 24 25 26 27 31 38 39 40 42 44 46 47 48 50 51 54 55 56 57 58 65


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Am callbacks to the water blind. 9 12 20 24 38 39 40 42 44 48 50 51 55 56 58 65. Starting at 8am tomorrow.

Open callbacks to water marks. 7 8 11 20 31 46 47 51 57 80 84 89 92 93 98 101. 8am start.

Derby placements. 1st - 1. 2nd - 15. 3rd - 10. 4th - 7. RJ - 6. Jams - 2 3 5 11 13 14 21 24. Congratulations to all placements!


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congratulations Gwen on the derby win!!!!

Bill


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Hey Congrats Gwen !!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Gwen .....


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOO Gwen that is great news Congratulations!

Katie


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Buddy and Marty--CONGRATS on the Q 2nd!!!! WAY TO GO!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN--25 min water quad. 1 long retired and 1 short retired. 3 have run, 2 picked up.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

does anyone know the open rotation?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Buddy and Marty--CONGRATS on the Q 2nd!!!! WAY TO GO!


Thanks Ann & Bob. We will be running with the Big Dogs soon!!! We may come run the AM at MFTA.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Full Results are up on EE.

Congrats to Co-owners Brad Bellmore and Rick Anderson for their third Amatuer Win in a row! (Minot 8/7-"Edge", Duluth 8/14-"Nash", Fargo 8/21-"Razor")


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to Suzan and John Caire (Farmer too), I believe that Tia's Open win completes her FC and qualifies her for the National


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup, good going to Tia and all concerned.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to John and Susan!

Aaron*


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I would like to send out a great big CONGRATULATIONS to my very good friends, Brad Bellmore and Rick Anderson for the Amateur win with "Razor!!

Also to my good friend Bob Zylla and his dog "Pete" for his 3rd place finish in the Open, handled by Steve Yozamp.

GREAT JOB to Steve for doing the training and these two dogs.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Father & Son place in 101 dog Open!

Congratulations to owner, Bob Zylla, and handler, Steve Yozamp, on a great year for Seaside’s Pelican Pete. Pete was on the 2009 Derby List with 39 points, a Qualifying WIN at 18 months, and now an Open 3rd in a 101 dog open. 

His sire, Seaside’s Cutty Sark, handled by Dave Rorem, took 4th place, giving him 19.5 Open points this year. 

The boys are on a roll! Rita is proud of you both.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to Go Schooner!!!!! Can't wait to watch you in Dover!!!! Katie


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Congrats to Brad, Rick, and Razor for their Amateur win!! Way to go!!_

_Congrats to all!_
_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Brad, Rick & Razor on the Am win & Cathryn on the Derby JAM with Ace!


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Big congrats to Suzan and John with the New FC and qualified. That is awesome.

Also congrats to Brad and Rick you guys are killing it this year.

Steve


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so happy for my wife, Suzan. Twelve years after it and her first FC dog. Tia' achievement running with 1 1/3 lung and having been out of training for so long is amazing. Thanks to Danny and Tia and love to my wife.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wahooh. Huge congrats to Tia & The Caires.

What does she have left for her AFC? Counted 12 1/2 on EE. She have any other points from the trials put on by the other entry site?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks to the North Dakota Club for a wonderful trial. This girl from Mississippi was a long way from home and was made to feel VERY welcome by everyone there. I was really impressed with the quality of the Open and Am tests that those judges set up. They were really hard but let the dogs drop themselves. The Derby was a blast made better with my Tux bringing home a ribbon. Hats off to you guys - I have now driven 1200 miles to get home.

HUGE Congrats to Suzane C. on Tia's win. She really looked good. I followed her work most of the weekend and you would have been thrilled. In the Am, my number followed Mr. Knoblauch. He has a well deserved 2nd and a wonderful wife. Thanks to Charlie Moody for all of his work and results.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Big HUGH CONGRATS out to GWEN!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

JWC said:


> I am so happy for my wife, Suzan. Twelve years after it and her first FC dog. Tia' achievement running with 1 1/3 lung and having been out of training for so long is amazing. Thanks to Danny and Tia and love to my wife.


John and Suzan--CONGRATS on FC Tia! What happened that Tia has 1 1/3 lung? She is a nice dog and it's amazing she can fun at the field trial level where there are such loooong marks!! Ann


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

HiRollerlabs said:


> John and Suzan--CONGRATS on FC Tia! What happened that Tia has 1 1/3 lung? She is a nice dog and it's amazing she can fun at the field trial level where there are such loooong marks!! Ann


I spoke with Danny after the trial and it almost seemed like a tear was coming to his eye talking about Tia. He said he would have came all the way up to NDRC just to get her that FC. Last year he said Tia had a run in with some foxtail and only has 1/3 of a lung on one side.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Correction to the results:

Louie Churack handled his dog Yogi to a JAM in the Special All-Age. I think the only other Amateur handler to recieve a ribbon in the Special was S. Ritter.


----------

